# Airplay pour le son + Apple TV pour l'image ?



## Gepetto (15 Février 2012)

Ma config : MBP OSX Lion 10.7.3, IPad2, Moniteur ext avec entrée DVI

Voila, j'ai relié mon Apple TV au moniteur avec un cable HDMI et un adaptateur HDMI/DVI : J'ai donc l'image
Mon ampli (un vieux NAD) ne dispose que d'entrées RCA. Je pensais envoyer le son (depuis le MBP ou l'IPad) sur une borne airport reliée a l'ampli par un cable RCA  ... mais ca ne marche pas !

Faut il relier l'Apple TV a l'ampli avec un cable optique et un adaptateur SPDIF -> RCA (40 a 60 euros) ou existe t-il une autre solution ?

Merci bcp


----------



## Lauange (15 Mars 2012)

Salut,

Oui, tu dois relier atv avec un câble optique sur ton ampli.


----------



## jeanphicrosoft (15 Mars 2012)

J ajoute que seule AirPort express propose une sortie audio 'hybride' optique et analogique ( la même que sur les mbp ) et la conversion audio numérique > analogique y est excellente !


----------



## thebustre (15 Mars 2012)

l'ATV ne sort que du numérique pour le son (optique) (et l'image d'ailleurs)
ton ampli HiFi ne prends que de l'analogique (RCA)

il te faut un convertisseur N/A, je te conseil le Musical Fidelity V-DAC II (ou le I d'occasion)


----------

